# NC meet 05/29/09 or 05/30/09 ?



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought I'd put this out there for anyone that wanted to show up and meet for the day. Zach (Boostedrex) is flying out here that weekend and he's going to hang out with me (Stereo Integrity) and Jacob (Sundown Audio) for a while. Jason might come down as well (bartholomy, I think) so I figured I'd throw this out there in case a few others of you might want to come hang out with us and listen to a few systems, shoot the ****, etc.

'Anyone else game?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

I wish I could be down there.....Oh well.... have fun!!

I wont be down to the Carolina's until August for Elite Summer Nationals.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I am game. What location?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm game! Just moved to Landis so I'm closer than Concord now too!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm interested in this. I live 1.5 hrs east of Raleigh.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The location will be in the Cornelius or Mooresville area (about 20 minutes south of Statesville / I77&I40 juncture). I suppose I need to look into hotels and/or random places to stay.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> The location will be in the Cornelius or Mooresville area (about 20 minutes south of Statesville / I77&I40 juncture). I suppose I need to look into hotels and/or random places to stay.


OKay.....just let me know. I am in...and I think the system will be ready. maybe you all could teach me a few things about tuning. It is my first time on the court ya know.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a little FYI: Im going to have the XTZ analyzer with me at the meet so u can get ur car RTA'd and analyzed for nodes while you're there.  

I'm going to start another tread showing what the analyzer can do later on today. It's a really great tool for fine tuning and the 'room analyzer' part of it is something tha no other analyzer offers. It will show you nodes that won't show up in the RTA.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I will certainly be there - any day is fine with me. Thanks Nick and Jacob for putting this together.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Man, I really want to make this but the 29th is my 10th anniversary! Can't do another weekend?


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm in for sure. I should have the Mustang and the Pathfinder done by then. I really need the analysis done. I did a rough hook up of everything this weekend just to listen and things are so much better already. Can't wait to get it all dialed in. Maybe Stinky06 will still be in town and can join us as well.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Well it's pretty much me putting this thing on.  Haha. I'll tell Jake about it this week. 

It has to be that weekend because that is the weekend that Zach is going to be here in NC. 

If any of you want some SQ help, I'll be available.  Like I posted before, I'll have the XTZ armed and ready to fine tune everyone's system. And if you want SPL help, Jake can lead you in the right direction. And as if any of you care, but you'll be surprised at how loud my pair of Mag's can get.  

BTW: Get on the regular forum and comment on the XTZ. When I post threads like that (I gave a link to a site to buy the unit / information about the unit, along with publishing graphs from my install) and I don't get any feedback it makes me not want to post up anything like that again.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

PS: I'm going to need an up-to-date confirmed list of people that are coming. Depending on how many come here, I may fit the bill for a few hotel rooms for you guys. Replying to this thread is OK, but I would prefer it if you would email me. My email address is nick at stereointegrity dot com.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I look forward to the meet. Email sent.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

hmmm...it would be cool to meet up with some of you guys. Looks like it would be about a 4 hour drive from Atlanta. I could also use some help tuning and I'd like to hear everyone's systems. Wish someone would host something like this in the Atlanta area.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

4 hours from my house.  If it happens to be the same weekend we go to the Biltmore I'll see if we can make a side trip. If not maybe you'll have another one I can make it to.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I can hang on Friday the 29th or the following Monday. But the reason for my visit, my cousin's wedding, is on Saturday the 30th. So that day is shot. Either Friday or Monday is cool for me though.

Thanks for putting this on Nick! It's going to be nice to finally meet you face to face.

Zach


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I can do Friday or Monday as well.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Name the day...I will be there....I have no preference.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The meet will officially be the 29'th (Friday)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Place is TBD. I'll figure something out.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Email sent... thanks again Nick. Look forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea 

I will check with my schedule and see if that is doable. Any idea what time of day? I hope my new set up will be finished by then! I certainly would love to take advantage of the tuning help as I am lost on most of it. In any case, it would be great to meet some more people from this site. 

Jman


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey do we need to bring anything? Burgers...dogs, adult beverages? Just let us know!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm thinking around 12:00 would be a good time to get the meet started. That way we'll have plenty of time to listen to everyone's systems and also do some tweaking for those who want it. It'll also give us time to BS about speakers later on in the day and pound down a few brews.  

I'll give the meet location some more thought over this week and this weekend and then I'll fire back on here and let everyone know where it'll be.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'll try to get the car together and come down...damn leaking back glass has pretty much ruined the trunk install.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm going to make another thread about this after I figure out where we're going to have it. That way we'll have an official role call.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll probaby be heading up; keep me on the notification of new info.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes, noon would be a GREAT time to get the meet started. I'll drive out a little early. I have family obligations later in the day so I'll try and be there from the very start.


----------

